

Hacker News mentioned in paper analysing scientific paper impact - albertcardona
http://www.plosbiology.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pbio.1000242

======
albertcardona
Or, how comments are a potential indicator of goodness and impact of a
published work.

